# Jenna Jameson- Hot or Not?



## jdepp_84 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think she looks to skinny!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 2, 2007)

she used to be, not anymore


----------



## princess_20 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think she is hot


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princess_20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she is hot She will always be hot!


----------



## Gleam84 (Aug 2, 2007)

I say NOT. She looks way too skinny nowadays.


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 2, 2007)

too thin!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 2, 2007)

baaaa

i dont like it


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 2, 2007)

I didn't even recognize her. She is very thin.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 2, 2007)

Not! I know this seems weird but for a famous porn star she just doesn't look very touchable to me.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 2, 2007)

She looks like trash.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 2, 2007)

Not hot


----------



## han (Aug 2, 2007)

use to be very hot, but i duno anymore she just dont look like herself, and its not just her weight lost but her plastic surgery


----------



## Aprill (Aug 2, 2007)

never hot anymore!


----------



## Solimar (Aug 2, 2007)

Not!


----------



## Salope (Aug 2, 2007)

Jenna looks hideous! Her teeth are ginormous (she reminds me of the Duffster and her horrible fake chiclet fake teeth). Those shoes are nas-tay and definitely don't go with the outfit. She needs to gain about 15 lbs and get rid of those tattoos on her legs. She looks like Wino!! Ewww


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 2, 2007)

ewww!


----------



## linicolef (Aug 2, 2007)

used to be sooooo sexy! now she is too skinny!


----------



## dangerousmuffin (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## justdragmedown (Aug 2, 2007)

she doesnt lookso HOT there....


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 2, 2007)

Jenna Jameson is overrated anyway, imo. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Barbette (Aug 2, 2007)

Not.

She is just a deformed pornstar.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 2, 2007)

She used to look so hot! I don't like that she's lost so much weight. The shoes are ugly, too.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 2, 2007)

Im gonna go with a no.


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif use to be very hot, but i duno anymore she just dont look like herself, and its not just her weight lost but her plastic surgery Yeah she did have a lot of plastic surgery. Her face is almost unrecognizable sometimes. And at point she was so skinny, I thought she was about to die.


----------



## Koobideh (Aug 2, 2007)

*Not!*

Nice body with nasty tatoos!!! She looks really vulgar and cheap...


----------



## katnahat (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Salope* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Jenna looks hideous!* Her teeth are ginormous (she reminds me of the Duffster and her horrible fake chiclet fake teeth). *Those shoes are nas-tay and definitely don't go with the outfit.* *She needs to gain about 15 lbs and get rid of those tattoos on her legs.* She looks like Wino!! Ewww Totally agree with everything in *BOLD*.


----------



## sooner_chick (Aug 2, 2007)

Very hot!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 2, 2007)

Not!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 2, 2007)

I have always thought she was a cute girl, but she is hella skinny. She's all boney lookin! YUCK!!


----------



## monniej (Aug 3, 2007)

somebody tell that girl to eat something please!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Aug 3, 2007)

No this isn't a good look...plus she's too skinny.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 3, 2007)

Ugh I hate her tats.


----------



## niksaki (Aug 3, 2007)

omg...shes way to sinnewy (SP?) and her tats are way off! and..oh i dunno she looks eeww


----------



## Karren (Aug 3, 2007)

Her legs look like an old man's legs!! lol

Karren


----------



## babyangel (Aug 4, 2007)

Not. Not feeling the outfit either.

*Babyangel*


----------



## Bexy (Aug 4, 2007)

Her face is looking really overdone. The teeth are looking too huge for her little face. She is far too skinny these days too.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Aug 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she used to be, not anymore




Thats what I was just thinking.


----------



## ivette (Aug 4, 2007)

the outfit is not bad

a little too skinny


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 5, 2007)

Hot...except the shoes.


----------



## Trisha. (Aug 5, 2007)

Not. What happened to her face?


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 5, 2007)

She looks horendous..ew!


----------



## cait (Aug 6, 2007)

Hopefully the thinness is just temporary, because not long ago she was smokin' hot. (I would discourage her fom the lip work too, it changes her whole face.)


----------



## coco-nut (Aug 6, 2007)

Skeletons can never look hot.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 6, 2007)

no way...she looks ill


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

too thin--put on sum weight n turn up the heat


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 7, 2007)

The dress looks like it's still on the hanger....She really does looks bad.


----------

